# دائرة تقوم بعملية شحن البطاريه بطريقه اتوماتيكى



## م/فهد الزريعي (23 مارس 2016)

مواصفات الدائرة ..


هى دائرة تقوم بعملية شحن البطاريه بطريقه اتوماتيكى وفصل اتوماتيكى عند اكتمال شحن البطاريه دون أى تدخل منك ..

ميزة الدائرة انها من الممكن ان تظبط فطرة شحن البطاريه وكميه الفولت المراد تخزينه فى البطاريه ..

بمعنى لو عندك بطاريه 12 فولت 70 امبير وتريد ان تحافظ على البطاريه من مشاكل الشحن الذائد ...
الدائرة موجود فى تصميمها مقاومه متغيره .. وهذة المقاومة من خلا لها تقدر تحدد امتى البطاريه تشحن وامتى تفصل شحن ... 

مثال المقاومة المتغيرة فى هذة البطاريه مظبوطه على عمليه شحن معينه .. وهى على بطاريه 12 فولت 70 امبير .. قيمة ظبط المقاومه المتغيرة هى 720 اوم وفى هذة الحاله لو البطاريه الفولت الموجود فيها اقل من 11.8 فولت هتعمل الدائرة فوراا وتبدأ فى شحن البطاريه .. وعند وصول فولت البطارية الى 12.9 فولت تفصل الدائرة عملية الشحن اتوماتيكى .. وتتكرر هذة العمليه بطرية اتوماتيكيه عند انخفاض فولت ابطاريه أو اكتمال فولت البطارية ...

مثال و جدول لظبط عمليه الشحن ....

1 _ المقاومة المتغيرة مظبوطه على 720 أوم فى هذة الحالة تشحن البطاريه لو الفولت الموجود بداخلها اقل من 11.8 فولت .. وتفصل عملية الشحن عند وصول فولت البطاريه الى 12.9 فولت ..

2 _ المقاومة مظبوطه على 850 اوم تبدأ شحن عند 11.8 فولت وتفصل عند 13.3 فولت ..

3 __ المقاومة المتغيرة مظبوطه على 950 اوم .. تبدأ عند 11.8 وتفصل شحن عند 13.6 فولت . . وهكذا ااااااااااااااالخ

ملحوظه يوجد فى الدائرة لمبتين بيان .. لمبه .. حمرة .. والثانية .. خضراء.. فايدة هذة اللمبات هى معرفة حالة الشحن .. اكتمل أو بيشحن ..

الليد الاحمر يعنى الدائرة بتشحن البطاريه .. والليد الاخضر عندما يضيق يعنى اكتمل الشحن وتم فصل التيار الكهربائى عن البطاريه ...


ملحوظة لضبط مثالى لعمليه الشحن والفصل الاتوماتيكى فى الدائرة ..

يجب أن تشحن البطاريه شحن كامل .. وتوصل دائرة الشحن مع البطاريه وتبدأ فى تحريك المقاومة المتغيرة عكس عقارب الساعة أو مع اتجاه الساعة هتلاحظ عند موضع معين للمقاومه يضيق الليد الاخضر أو الاحمر ...

طيب هنمل اية عشان نظيط الشحن المناسب للبطاريه .. كما قلت اشحن البطاريه على اخرها وركب دائرة الشحن مع البطارية وحرك المقاومة التغيرة حتى يضيق الليد الخضر وبكدة تكون ظبط الدائرة على فصل الشحن اتو ماتيكى على حالة البطاريه الممتلئة ...

ملحوظه لظبط مناسب جداا لفصل عملية الشحن حرك المقاومة ببطق شديد جداا لأن هذة العمليه يتوقف عليها زمن فصل الشحن عن البطاريه كل ما هتكون دقيق فى ظبط المقاومه كل ما هتحصل على نتائج مرضيه ..



بعد تمام عمليه تركيب الدائرة وظبط مدة الشحن .. حاول انك تقوم باستخدام البطاريه حتى ينخفق الفولت بتاع البطاريه وتابع الدائرة وهى تقوم بعملها .. وكما وضحت اللمبه الحمرة تعنى .. جارى الشحن .. واللمبة الخضرائ .. عندما تضيق مع اللمبه الحمرة أو تضيق لوحدا تعنى أن عمليت الشحن اكتملت وتم فصل التيار الكهربائى عن البطاريه 



ارجو أن اكون وفقت فى توصيل المعلومة بطريقه واضحة وسهلة

وأرجو ان تنال اعجابكم بالدائرة فهى من تصميمى ووحى خيالى وليست موجودة على شبكة الانتر نت


----------



## جراح فلسطين (23 مارس 2016)

دائرة الشحن الاوتومانيكية لخلايا البطاريات موجودة بالتحكم بالحافلات الكهربائية بنظم الموصلات
مكونات الدارة
Internal components:


Relays
Battery smart unit
Current sensor
Precharge resistor
http://www.aedve.info/cutaway/hbjba/index.html


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 أكتوبر 2016)

جهودكم مشكورة


----------

